# [Wet Thumb Forum]-spring is here...



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

r. rutondifolia flowers








eleocharis acicularis flowers








hydrocotyle verticileta flowers


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

with your rotala, how deep do you keep the water, how tall are the plants when you first put them in ect. i'm just trying to get mine to grow emersed









like, you start the whole stem underwater and let it grow out right?


----------

